

Darkcoin, the Shadowy Cousin of Bitcoin, Is Booming - Futurebot
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/darkcoin-is-booming?curator=MediaREDEF

======
coffeecodecouch
Darkcoin is closed source[0] and the creators[1] of Darkcoin show no history
of working with cryptography, peer-to-peer, or any form of anonymity/security
in general. One of the two founders does however have an interest in
"financial markets and economics" and nearly all tweets on the official
Darkcoin Twitter account[2] are about the market price. This reeks of
scamcoin.

[0]
[http://wiki.darkcoin.eu/wiki/FAQ#Is_DarkSend_open_source.3F](http://wiki.darkcoin.eu/wiki/FAQ#Is_DarkSend_open_source.3F)

[1]
[https://www.darkcoin.io/meetteam.html](https://www.darkcoin.io/meetteam.html)

[2] [https://twitter.com/DarkcoinCrypto](https://twitter.com/DarkcoinCrypto)

~~~
buryat
Plus it was instamined: 43% of all the coins issued so far were mined in the
first 24hrs. Block #4242 [1] is about 24hrs after Block #1 [2], outstanding
1,864,104; the latest block right now is #75345, outstanding 4,330,405.

1864104/4330405 = .430468744

[1]
[http://chainz.cryptoid.info/drk/block.dws?4242.htm](http://chainz.cryptoid.info/drk/block.dws?4242.htm)

[2]
[http://chainz.cryptoid.info/drk/block.dws?1.htm](http://chainz.cryptoid.info/drk/block.dws?1.htm)

[3]
[http://chainz.cryptoid.info/drk/block.dws?75345](http://chainz.cryptoid.info/drk/block.dws?75345)

~~~
hackerboos
Pump and dump.

------
klochner
This is relevant to an argument two friends were having last night. Their
opposing viewpoints:

    
    
        a) bitcoin is a great investment
        b) bitcoin is worthless
    
    

You're both wrong!

Even the possibility that darkcoin supplants bitcoin as the "premiere"
cryptocurrency means that putting significant money in bitcoin is extremely
risky. But as more alt coins gain traction, it adds more evidence that
cryptocurrencies are here to stay, whoever ends up being the the winner(s).

------
rms
Darkcoin has all of the priors of just another altcoin speculative bubble
(some of which are outright scams, some of which just lose faith and
attention).

What is different is that it hints at a future, near, profound technological
shift. If Darkcoin doesn't successfully implement an anonymous sending
functionality, another ecurrency or bitcoin itself will.

------
Mexxer
I think Darkwallet is way more interesting and useful.

[https://darkwallet.is/](https://darkwallet.is/)

------
charlesism
Booming, and also forking.

~~~
aaxx1503
Today was an issue related to the new Masternodes in the Darkcoin protocol. It
was tested for a month on testnet and nothing of the sort happened. Real
conditions were different and caused forks. The developer issued a quick fix
and everything is back on track for the moment. You can't always get it right
the first time that's for sure.

------
mantrax5
Thus proving that fair markets are a unicorn.

